# Closet Jackpot Haul



## Bwachte (Nov 10, 2015)

Not sure if this really belongs here, but I feel like I just hit the jackpot!  I was rummaging around in my closet and found a bunch of mainly MAC and some Chanel makeup I completely forgot I had.  I found over 35 eye shadows, 15 liners, 12 lipsticks, 10 lip glosses and 4 blushes. I can't wait to see what all I can still use!!  I'm most excited about a Hello Kitty lipstick, parrot eyeshadow and even a lipstick in the silver bullet.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 10, 2015)

I love Parrot eyeshadow! Score!


----------

